# Lol...more photos!!



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry, i just love my new camera phone!!! 

Audrey having a head rub









Audrey sitting like a lady should! :laugh:









Another stroke....note the paws crossed...mmmm i'm sure she thinks she's a human!









"Its 3 o clock mum!"









Barney & Aud washing!









And another tongue pic!! God love him! :001_wub:









Baxter has taken to sleeping in the pet carrier on the top bunk in the spare room - not accessible by hoomans as its under piles and piles of toys at the moment!


----------



## tabby (Oct 25, 2008)

luv the tongue out piccy , also the washing togeather piccy,, training the little one what to do eh, can just imagine them chatin

dad, do you know the pianos on my foot, u hum it son , an ill play it.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

tabby said:


> luv the tongue out piccy , also the washing togeather piccy,, training the little one what to do eh, can just imagine them chatin
> 
> dad, do you know the pianos on my foot, u hum it son , an ill play it.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Great caption!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

:001_wub: Lovely pictures, Audrey is most definitely human, what a character, and as for dear Barney - miracle kitten - its a treat to see him looking so so well, and growing too - he looks great :biggrin:


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Saikou said:


> :001_wub: Lovely pictures, Audrey is most definitely human, what a character, and as for dear Barney - miracle kitten - its a treat to see him looking so so well, and growing too - he looks great :biggrin:


Aww thank you so much  He certainly has surprised the vets pulling through this op.....:001_wub:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwwwwww these pics gave me a giggle!! Such expressive faces & great poses!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Aud's_Mum said:


> Sorry, i just love my new camera phone!!!
> 
> Audrey having a head rub
> 
> ...


Loving the piccies Rachel, Audrey is a complete nutter, lol. The 3 oclock pic is hilarious. Audrey's face is spitting image of my Muffin's except for she is blue and white not black, but they have the identical expression. Keep them pics coming they're great


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Loving the piccies Rachel, Audrey is a complete nutter, lol. The 3 oclock pic is hilarious. Audrey's face is spitting image of my Muffin's except for she is blue and white not black, but they have the identical expression. Keep them pics coming they're great


Hey Chrissy 

You'll have to post a pic of Muffin....i'd love to see her

Audrey's face makes me laugh all the time...i swear she sends me 'thought' messages!! :001_rolleyes: The favourites being "food please mum", "brush please mum" and "telly's cr*p tonight mum!" :laugh: Bless her


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brillaint pics made me smile,lol,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*pmsl you do take some brilliantly funny pics  wish i could my lot wont sit still long enough  *


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

They are absolutely beautiful pics...your lot certainly are photogenic aren't they :thumbsup:

Lou
X


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I love your piccies they are so humerousxx your cats are brill:001_tt1:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I love your cats! :001_wub: Audrey has the most expressive face I have ever seen and her poses are so funny. She must be quite a character to have around :lol:


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

Awww I was all excited then for another pic of Baxter :001_tt1:  your cats are the cutest, they have the best faces ever. Did you once put a pic up of 1 of your cats sat on the sky box under the tv?


----------

